# Calling all music fan furs out there! (TOP 5 MUSIC-RELATED QUESTIONS)



## driftingdragon (Jan 1, 2020)

You all must know I'm listening to 2Pac on the first day of this decade, this song to be exact and over like twenty years things are still kinda screwed up, hindsight is an incredible thing.

*So here are a few questions for all you music fans out there, to start out the new year!*

*1)* What are you all listening to this beginning of the decade? What Genres are you starting this century's _ROARING_ twenties indulging in?
*2)* How has your music taste changed since last year? 
*3)* Albums or single songs? How many of you guys also use things like Youtube and Pandora to listen to music as well? If not then what do you use and why? What are the benefits? And if you've used anything better then please let me know! Get me into all that jazz, please. 
*4)* Anyone ever listened to 2pac before? The stuff he raps about is so real and ahead of its time, so if not I suggest giving it a listen regardless! The irony is totally worth it.
I'd be surprised if many other furs out there listened to old school rap, but my own taste in music is super diverse, and I think many people are similar (are you?). Are you the kind of person who listens to only one genre/type of music, or do you consider yourself diverse in your music tastes? (how likely is it for someone to believe you listen to 2pac?) 
*5)* How many of you like to decompose music? Like the lyrics, musical patterns, etc. If so please lets open big discussions about what you do, why, and how it has taught you about the culture of MUSIC!

Feel free to answer one or all of these questions! Looking to hear more awesome responses from you all for 2020~
And happy holidays/New Year everyone!
~Drift


----------



## driftingdragon (Jan 1, 2020)

Now to play  this on repeat for the rest of the day!


----------



## InfiniteShades (Jan 1, 2020)

1) Been listening to this for now 



2) I think I've swayed to liking punk and rock a lot more now then I did, before it was just miscellaneous genres I didn't really prefer anything
3) I usually listen to single songs but if I like a bands music enough I'll end up checking out their albums
4) I've listened to other old rappers but never 2pac, the way you describe his music is making me want to check him out. I'd like to think I have a diverse taste, if the music sounds good and the lyrics are nice I can get behind it.


----------



## driftingdragon (Jan 1, 2020)

InfiniteShades said:


> 1) Been listening to this for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome album! I'm into that, may even play the album in my stream today :3

I can't even name all the genres I listen to, like music from all times and all parts of the world, my music tastes are so disorganized. One minute I'm singing every lyric to a hatsune miku song and the next minute I'm rapping every word of 'dead wrong' by notorious BIGS! It's honestly hilarious seeing that. 

I think you'd enjoy Biggy small's album Ready to Die, cause he talks about lots of like depression, abuse, neglect, all the topics that impact everyone nowadays and his experiences with it.  And as I said, it's definitely worth a listen! Even if it's just to relate to his lyrics.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 2, 2020)

*1)* Synthwave and misc other electronic genres.
*2)* Not to any extreme, but I'm favoring more chill stuff.
*3)* I cannot say I like an entire album from any artist, even my most favorite artists there are songs I can say I don't enjoy hearing over and over, I'd rather spend my time listening to the songs I actually like.
3.b) I just use Spotify for finding new playlists or for listening to music I don't own since a friend lets me use her premium account. To listen to music I own I use Windows Media Player cuz I'm basic af.
*4)* I'm sure I've heard him before, but rap isn't my thing (especially the bitches/cash/cars/drugs/guns kind), so I've never paid him any attention.
4.b) I don't consider my tastes diverse. I pretty much stick to electronic genres and my older rock/metal, I don't even like new rock/metal. I can tolerate almost everything else, but I hate rap and country, and worse than both of those combined is the sort of jazz where they just abuse their instruments like they don't know how to play them and it's just a fucking mess - the tunes don't even flow together, they sound like completely different songs being shoved together. It's one of the few things that can trigger me super hard.
*5)* I sort of deconstruct in my head, but never in an actual program or something.

All of that said, I do love music a lot, I'm just picky about it.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 8, 2020)

1) My music ends up rotating through different genres, it just so happens to be metal and classic rock (80s) right now 

2) Certain electronic music  I started getting into this past year:
Delta Heavy, TheFatRat, and Zomboy to name a few. 

3) I own a few albums, but typically find some radio stations on Pandora to use while I'm driving to different sites for work. 

4) I'll find myself bouncing to rap every once in awhile, and I agree with what Tupac wrote at the time was thinking way ahead of his time.  
One artist I like that is similar in the modern day is Hopsin. Don't think I've found anything I don't like by him. He's a great story teller and doesn't hold back on hard issues. 

5) I like having the exposure to different music, it helps me learn different culture by listening to styles of music. In more recent times for me it's wild to hear different electronic music from US, to England, to Germany. It's all wildly different, but still great nonetheless!


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

*1)* What are you all listening to this beginning of the decade? What Genres are you starting this century's _ROARING_ twenties indulging in?

Ironically enough I'm going back to my childhood and diving into old bands I listened to as a young teen (Pierce the Veil being a good emo example). I've also listened to BMTH's new stuff. I'm 50/50 on it. I mostly like it as I'm a fan of electro music but I also dislike some of it, as more effort was clearly put into some songs over others.



*2)* How has your music taste changed since last year?

I listen to a lot more EDM and Rap than I used to. I was and still am a huge alternative rock/metal fan, but my tastes have broadened to include jazz, old rap, some (and few) new rap, rave music, industrial music, and several other genres that "kind of" were in my playlists in the years beforehand but now more equal out or in some cases heavily dominate some of my alternative driven music.

*3)* Albums or single songs? How many of you guys also use things like Youtube and Pandora to listen to music as well? 

Both. I listen to whatever hits my fancy and don't stick to just one Album or just one track. If I like the sound of a band I listen to their other music, and rarely do I like an entire album. 

I use Spotify and YouTube for music. The benefits of both is that I just prefer them over pandora as I can find what I want easily on both. Plus, YouTube tends to have more Underground artists that I like, and Spotify let's me customize things a lot easier as far as playlists go. Their selection is better than Pandora too, imo.

I'm skipping question four because it rambles a heck ton. But yes, I have listened to 2pac. No I don't think people would expect a pasty white emo to listen to him. Yes his rap is real. I personally prefer 50 Cent over him though, as I enjoy his music more.

*5)* How many of you like to decompose music? Like the lyrics, musical patterns, etc.

If I listen to a rock song, most of the time I listen for the lyrical meaning and how they alternate the sound of the guitar to sound unique. If I listen to a rap song I listen for how the background music sounds and what the topic is, and less the actual lyrical cues, but sometimes (like with NF) the lyrics can be on point too. If I'm listening to EDM or harder genres like Dubstep it's ALL about the sound and how well the actual composition is (for example if you listen to Skrillex's Scary Monsters Nice Sprites on Piano you REALLY hear how well composed the music is, because the bass can actually take away from it).

For example...







I normally dislike when there's too much talking/lyrics in those types of songs, because it takes away from the sound. Not a lot of people recognize it though.


----------

